# I am 17 and I do not own a phone.



## Monster (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes, I do not own a phone, nor do I actually crave for a phone. When we were taking a test and everyone had to pass in their phones, I accidentally admitted that I did not own a phone, and everyone called me a witch...

Granted, I do have an ipod touch that kinda acts as a messaging device, but I ultimately cannot do anything without internet. 

I was wondering if anyone else was on the same boat... Is anyone in their late teens that do not own a phone?

Also, what are some weird, unconventional things in your life?


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 2, 2015)

I was very late with owning a Phone as well. I absolutely hated the whole trend of people being able to call whenever, wherever. In the train they Always tried out their 500 ringtones on full volume, I hated it.

Now though, I find it very useful. I still don`t call in a public place like a shop or restaurant, but I walk away from the crowd to call. I especially like always being able to check my email.

Lets see, unconventional things in my life.... Well, I can`t dance at all. I started drinking when I was around the age of 11. 
I also have this weird thing in my head that between 5/10 times a day, I have to make an anagram of a word that pops in my head. If there is none to be made, I have to make one leaving one of the original letters out. This may not sound like a big deal, but it is really annoying, it can keep me up at night for a long time.

I probably have a million more things, but this is what springs to mind.


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 2, 2015)

Not having a phone in late teens = witch, but of course how could we have been so blind?! e.e

In some ways it's good to not have a phone since you can acknowledge the world around you more instead of staring down at your phone screen 24/7. It encourages you to go out and meet your friends in person, rather than talking to them through a device.

At the same time, it's also a good idea to have even a really basic phone in your teen years if you go out a lot (you know, a phone that you can just text/call with, nothing else if you don't really want to use one much). More for safety reasons I'd say.


----------



## Paramore (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't have a phone either, and I'm 16. I did have an iPod but stupid thing broke.


----------



## Murray (Jan 2, 2015)

It's really no big deal, I bet everyone who called you a witch (...lol) has probably forgotten about it by now anyway. I barely use my phone anyways, in fact It's been dead for nearly a week


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 2, 2015)

im 23 and i dont own a ferrari


----------



## Togekiss (Jan 2, 2015)

Aw, sorry to hear. Really, I don't see why so many people obsess over their phones. Yeah, you can call, text people, and play games, but that's only great for so long...well, to me anyways. 

I have an LG E970, not the greatest phone in the world, but pretty decent. I wasn't even on it 24/7 when I first got it. I just can't addicted to it like everyone else does, and I think it's better that way. Phones, like Yui Z said, tend to be distracting. The only benefits I see to having a phone is to either call or text someone when you need help or you're in a dire situation.


----------



## Amyy (Jan 2, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> im 23 and i dont own a ferrari



i love you and your replies


----------



## Tinkalila (Jan 2, 2015)

It depends on where you live I think. I'm in the city, so it's completely necessary from when I was around 12. But if you're living in the middle of nowhere, it's not like you're going to feel unsafe and need a phone.


----------



## Zane (Jan 2, 2015)

Ugh flashbacks to being 17 and thinking it was a big deal that I didn't have a cell phone lmao I still don't have one but I really ought to get one sooner or later, there have been more than a few moments where not having one was very inconvenient.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 2, 2015)

Lets just be honest here. Phones are just used as portable mini tablets because most people don't use it to call others.

I didn't get one until 9th grade and I've always been a few years behind the current generation. And I feel no desire to get a newer one either because my iPad mini and laptop can do anything a phone can besides calling people and I don't talk to people anyways.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 2, 2015)

LoveMcQueen said:


> Lets just be honest here. Phones are just used as portable mini tablets because most people don't use it to call others.
> 
> I didn't get one until 9th grade and I've always been a few years behind the current generation. And I feel no desire to get a newer one either because my iPad mini and laptop can do anything a phone can besides calling people and I don't talk to people anyways.



u can fit ur ipad mini and laptop into ur pocket nd take it everywhere with u???


----------



## Nerd House (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow.....kids these days...I didn't have a phone until I was 23 (I'm 27 now). Now every kid I see age 3+ has a phone...


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jan 2, 2015)

That just seems...unsafe. Payphones are largely gone now. What happens when you need help immediately and no one else is around? At least have a little burner or something.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 2, 2015)

I also didn't have a phone until late 17.

I still don't have an iPad or all that fancy tech.


----------



## Tao (Jan 2, 2015)

I had a phone in school. A Nokia 3310 (everybody had that thing). I didn't actually care about it, there was no reason for me to really have a phone at that age (especially since they did almost nothing back then). Possibly the only reason I even had one was so my Mum knew where I was when I went out, or if I needed her.



I have a phone now but all it does is ring and text. I would describe the color pallet as '8-bit'. I only have one in the first place because at 23, it's necessary for me to have a phone for multiple reasons to actually succeed with life. I still hate the fact that people can ring me whenever and wherever though and my only excuse for not answering it "I couldn't be bothered speaking with you".


I have absolutely no need for a Smartphone. My ipod holds more music than any smartphone, my 3DS plays better games and watching youtube videos or checking emails can wait until I'm at home in front of my laptop.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm 16 and I still don't have a phone, and honestly, I don't mind it.

It's seriously corrupting how kids think nowadays, and they can't go a day without it.

I'm fine with using the home phone to make calls honestly.


----------



## nammie (Jan 2, 2015)

I got my first phone at like 17 and I barely used it until uni so don't feel too bad lol
I mean I saw my friends at school every day so I didn't really feel the need to text them at home, so I basically just used the phone as something to tell my parents where I was when I was out lol

anyway the extreme dependence some ppl have on their phones is really irritating, like I have one friend who has her phone out 24/7 like jfc why do you want to hang out with me if all you do is stare at your phone every other minute???????


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 2, 2015)

I am 18 and I do not own a cellphone, I don't want one either.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 2, 2015)

is having no phone like living in a cave or something


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jan 2, 2015)

This thread.







Seriously, it's okay if you guys don't want a phone but they are pretty necessary in today's world. So stop saying they are corrupting youth. People have said that about ltierally every new product. And guess what, they became things people need.


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 2, 2015)

MermaidSong said:


> This thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They aren't corrupting youth, the only time I have a problem with them is when people are sitting around in a group texting when they could be talking. Also that is a cool shirt, lol.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 2, 2015)

If I'm being honest, I'd say that simply NOT having a phone is quite dangerous.
Western civilisation has become so reliant on phones/other hand-held electronic devices. 
I mean, think of all the good that mobile phones have brought to us. We can call for help in an emergency in the click of a few buttons. We can obtain a source of knowledge in a matter of seconds thanks to our iphones

you should get/ask for a phone and drop any egos that surround this "mobile phones are cancer" crap


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jan 2, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> They aren't corrupting youth, the only time I have a problem with them is when people are sitting around in a group texting when they could be talking. Also that is a cool shirt, lol.


 You do realize texting is a form of communication? So they are talking. They are having mutlple conversations at once. Which is pretty cool since that used to be super hard to do and now is just easy for most people in the first world.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 2, 2015)

MermaidSong said:


> You do realize texting is a form of communication? So they are talking. They are having mutlple conversations at once. Which is pretty cool since that used to be super hard to do and now is just easy for most people in the first world.



*sitting around in a group texting when they could be talking. *
i think u missed the main point of Ashtot's post


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 2, 2015)

MermaidSong said:


> You do realize texting is a form of communication? So they are talking. They are having mutlple conversations at once. Which is pretty cool since that used to be super hard to do and now is just easy for most people in the first world.



Yeah but what I'm saying, is you invited a bunch of people over, and they are all texting other people instead of talking to each other, sorry I didn't explain it right, haha.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jan 2, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> Yeah but what I'm saying, is you invited a bunch of people over, and they are all texting other people instead of talking to each other, sorry I didn't explain it right, haha.


Sounds more like the get together was awkward. People tend to do that to avoid awkward silences.


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 2, 2015)

MermaidSong said:


> Sounds more like the get together was awkward. People tend to do that to avoid awkward silences.



Why do you have to argue something like this? There's no point.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 2, 2015)

MermaidSong said:


> Sounds more like the get together was awkward. People tend to do that to avoid awkward silences.



i literally hate how frequently the word awkward is misused and overused


----------



## Kiikay (Jan 2, 2015)

I had to get a phone because job + uni. 
Once you get older phones may become an essential to you. 

Too many youths trying to sound like a "hxc unique individual" for not owning one will later say they do.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 2, 2015)

Kiikay said:


> I had to get a phone because job + uni.
> Once you get older phones may become an essential to you.
> 
> Too many youths trying to sound like a "hxc unique individual" for not owning one will later say they do.



init dawg


----------



## unintentional (Jan 2, 2015)

If I didn't have my phone, I would've been stuck at school when I got hit in the head with a baseball.  The normal nurse wasn't there and the sub had no idea what was wrong with me when I started to panic.


----------



## Hipster (Jan 2, 2015)

actually thats kinda rude of them.. I'm 17 myself and I do have a phone, but I know MANY kids at my school without one  (or even without an ipod) 

I say a phone is a HUGE distraction and it takes of my homework/study time


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 2, 2015)

Hipster said:


> actually thats kinda rude of them.. I'm 17 myself and I do have a phone, but I know MANY kids at my school without one  (or even without an ipod)
> 
> I say a phone is a HUGE distraction and it takes of my homework/study time



I have to agree with it being a distraction but only if you let it be a distraction.

When I actually need one I'm definitely getting one, but I won't need one for a while.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jan 2, 2015)

It's awfully dangerous to not have a cell phone, everyone should at least have a basic flip phone in case of emergencies.


----------



## graceroxx (Jan 2, 2015)

My brother is 17 and all he has is a flip phone... he couldn't care less about technology. He only has a flip phone so he can contact my parents when he's at the baseball diamond.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 2, 2015)

my little sister is 11 and she has an iphone


----------



## unintentional (Jan 2, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> my little sister is 11 and she has an iphone



#2cool4skool

Most of the primary kids on my bus have iphones.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 2, 2015)

Saint_Jimmy said:


> #2cool4skool
> 
> Most of the primary kids on my bus have iphones.



when I was 11 all I had was a head lice problem


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jan 2, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> Why do you have to argue something like this? There's no point.


How is this an argument? We're just talking about two different sides of something. No one even accused the other of being wrong.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> i literally hate how frequently the word awkward is misused and overused


Words have more than one meaning, and meaning changes over time. That's just how language works.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 2, 2015)

I didn't get a phone until I was 16.
To be honest, I prefer a laptop or iPad. The screen is bigger and since I don't use data, I need to be near wifi to browse anything on my phone anyway.

You are a "rare" species, if you will, and that's not a bad thing. Most people cannot spend 5 minutes without their phones and that can be sad. If you can get away from that, that's good. 

Phones are handy for texting people but for me, I don't even text much. XD I Skype all of my friends.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 2, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I didn't get a phone until I was 16.
> To be honest, I prefer a laptop or iPad. The screen is bigger and since I don't use data, I need to be near wifi to browse anything on my phone anyway.
> 
> You are a "rare" species, if you will, and that's not a bad thing. Most people cannot spend 5 minutes without their phones and that can be sad. If you can get away from that, that's good.
> ...



One of my friends constantly badgers me for not looking at my phone 5 minutes.

She's no longer my friend.

I hate it when people _constantly_ use their phones. I use my phone to check up on emails, communicate with some people and then sometimes search tumblr. As soon as I get home my phone becomes forgotten and then my attention is divided between other things, such as my laptop, work, family etc. It's when people still carry around their phone everywhere they go in their house is when it gets on my nerves.


----------



## Aryxia (Jan 2, 2015)

Everyone's talking about how everyone they know is tethered to their phones... what kind of people do you surround yourself with? Everyone I know tends to ignore their phones during school and when we're hanging out


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 2, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> One of my friends constantly badgers me for not looking at my phone 5 minutes.
> 
> She's no longer my friend.
> 
> I hate it when people _constantly_ use their phones. I use my phone to check up on emails, communicate with some people and then sometimes search tumblr. As soon as I get home my phone becomes forgotten and then my attention is divided between other things, such as my laptop, work, family etc. It's when people still carry around their phone everywhere they go in their house is when it gets on my nerves.



I hate that too! Especially when you're hanging out with them. They stop when you're talking, just to send a text.

It gets worse when they actually tell you to stop talking until they're done. What nerve. :c


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't have much of a phone, me and my brother share this "pay as you go" phone and its really awful, I never use it because its like 10 cents a text and 25 cents a minute for a call, so it just sits in one spot untouched, so I mostly just consider that I don't have a phone lol I don't really care to have one either, I have an iPod touch and iPad that I use for texting, but I don't really text that much and never phone people really, I mostly just play games on my iPod and iPad lol


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 2, 2015)

I got my first phone at the age of 10. I don't think I really used it though? I used to just text my friends who I saw at school EVERY DAY, just because it was fun, and it had stupid games on it and it just was cool. It was only a little brick though, mind you.  I got my first smart phone at the age of 13 I think, and I do use it mostly to go on the internet or check emails (sometimes catch up on YouTube videos/streams during my free periods at school) as opposed to texting or phoning people. In all honesty, I haven't had any credit on my phone for like the past 2 months, and I've gone longer without it, too. It's possible to survive without one, but it's just much easier to get in contact with friends that way when I'm out and about, like if I'm going to be late or something. It's not that weird to not have a phone though? I just think it's much more practical to have one, even if it's just like a brick or something...

It's weird to think though now that there are kids younger than the age I was when I got my first phone who now own iPhones and all sorts of expensive gadgets. You can't trust kids that young to not break them! They're just so expensive. It's weird to think that most modern families now all own their own laptops or tablets, so there's no need to share just one PC. I remember when I was younger when we only had a PC and then later on a laptop (which my dad would always use), and we had to wait and take turns if we needed to use it. It was so annoying because usually at tea time dad would use the PC and I'd have to wait for him to be done on it before I could play my games (and he usually took AGES)... Now to think there are kids now who don't have to wait to use the computer, they can just use their own tablet instead. But in all honesty, at least if I had to wait I could just go on the trampoline or something, so...


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm exactly like you, except im 13. I don't want a phone. I don't have one. People these days should not make fun of those who don't own a phone. People who still tease others for not having a phone are probably over-addicted w/ it and "can't live without a phone" Well, me and you are living without a phone, so apparently, we are "doing the impossible" by living without one

Don't worry! There are many peeps like you. Including me. And my twin.


----------



## Isabella (Jan 2, 2015)

I've had to had a phone since I was 10ish because my school was an hour away driving and sometimes stuff happened. Just a flip phone though. Back then texting cost a lot so it was only unlimited calls or something. I kept having to stay around school until 6 or 7 so they wanted me to have it just in case.

I will admit, when I had like social anxiety in early high school, I had more online friends than rl and I kind of just stuck to my phone a lot to talk to them during school and stuff. I used to look at my phone all the time, and I kind of regret it but at the same time I've noticed a lot of people are like that. You'll see someone alone in the street and so they won't make eye contact, just look down at their phone because they're uncomfortable. But the other annoying thing is people walking and texting...or texting and driving. Like chill, put that thing down.

I think it's kinda annoying when you're hanging out with people and all they do is take 500 selfies and continuously post them yet not even enjoy the time with their friends. It's like it's all for publicity now.

My phone is annoying, the camera sucks, so I don't use it much anymore. At least this ones battery lasts for 3 days.


----------



## puppy (Jan 2, 2015)

im 18 and i dont have a phone lmao
i dont really talk to people outside of school
and the squad has tumblr so i can just message them there if i really need something


----------



## Tinkalila (Jan 2, 2015)

ppl on this thread being like
"kids these days and their darn technology! how dare they enjoy something!"


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 2, 2015)

I have yet to own a cell phone and I'm well over your age. : P 

Frankly, I just don't see the need to have it and I'd be wasting money on months of service for barely using the phone. I borrow a family trackphone when I'm planning to be out/go out, just in case of emergencies, but otherwise, I just feel it's a waste of money for me, personally, considering the very little use I would get out of it for the money paid into it.


----------



## CainWolf (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm 21 and don't have a cell phone, if I think I'm going somewhere and think I'll need a cell phone for emergencies I borrow a spare from my mom but I've only used it about twice.


----------



## Noctis (Jan 2, 2015)

what kind of school is this that you go to that you have to turn in your phone???? like what. I don't see what's so bad about not having a phone at your age unlike me. I remember in high school I wanted one because everyone had one I felt left out and my dad refused to buy me one and asked me why do you need one anyway. He did eventually give up and bought me one. The phones though I've had are mostly used as an emergency phone. I did wish I had a better one to navigate the net better, but I deal with it.


----------



## Isabella (Jan 2, 2015)

cuddle said:


> what kind of school is this that you go to that you have to turn in your phone???? like what. I don't see what's so bad about not having a phone at your age unlike me. I remember in high school I wanted one because everyone had one I felt left out and my dad refused to buy me one and asked me why do you need one anyway. He did eventually give up and bought me one. The phones though I've had are mostly used as an emergency phone. I did wish I had a better one to navigate the net better, but I deal with it.



A lot of schools have that policy now, especially before important tests where you have to turn your phone in the front. Even the sight of a phone could potentially cause them to cancel your test, it's strict now.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2015)

Nothing wrong with that.. I got my first at.. 10 or 11 maybe which is kinda late with today's measures lol.

Unconventional.. well I can handle booze better than fat food. I don't shave unless my armpit hairs grow too long. I don't wear a bra. Heck I hardly have boobs and they only grow large before my periods anyways.


----------



## Megan. (Jan 2, 2015)

I've had a phone since I was around 12 but it was mainly for safety, I didn't use it other than to call my mum. I could easily live without a phone though, they're just convenient to have.


----------



## MishMeesh (Jan 2, 2015)

I didn't get a phone until I was 17, and even then it definitely wasn't a smartphone. This was around the time when smartphones were just becoming a thing, and they weren't cheap or really necessary. I didn't use my phone that much since it was my last year of high school and I saw my friends everyday anyway. I didn't need to text them other than arranging times to meet up. I still don't use my phone that much. I'm horrible at remembering to text people back. Honestly, if you see your friends everyday, you don't really need a phone to text with, especially when Facebook exists.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2015)

Megatastic said:


> I've had a phone since I was around 12 but it was mainly for safety, I didn't use it other than to call my mum. I could easily live without a phone though, they're just convenient to have.



yeah same here pretty much only people to call me are my parents and grandma. some cousins text me now and then but really i could live without it as well since i mostly chat to people on steam or skype nowadays


----------



## unintentional (Jan 2, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> I have yet to own a cell phone and I'm well over your age. : P
> 
> *Frankly, I just don't see the need to have it* and I'd be wasting money on months of service for barely using the phone. I borrow a family trackphone when I'm planning to be out/go out, just in case of emergencies, but otherwise, I just feel it's a waste of money for me, personally, considering the very little use I would get out of it for the money paid into it.



I need one because even a simple hit to the head would result in a hospital visit.
I can't just 'borrow' a phone to go to school or with my friends.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm 43 and don't have a cell phone.Everyone I know has one including my husband and kids. I hate talking on the phone soooo much.I have a land line, but only because it's required for my job.I would love to throw it out the window. Nothing annoys me more than seeing people mess with their phones when they have company or are eating out with their families, etc,etc. Many people are so addicted to their phones that they have become flat out rude.Most adults are just as bad as the teens. So the fact that you don't have one is probably not such a bad thing.


----------



## hulaburger (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm an adult and I  don't have a smartphone. I could go get one but personally I don't think it's worth the price. I have a laptop & do everything on there.
I have a phone to make calls & text on but no internet access, camera, or apps.

 a lot of friends who are around my age will be texting, on snapchat, & checking FB when we are hanging out. I find this really disrespectful and annoying... we all took time out of our day to spend time with each other & yall are gonna ignore each other and sit on your phones the whole time? really?? I'm here to spend time with you. 

everyone, if you do this then please put your phones away.


----------



## Locket (Jan 2, 2015)

MUst suck . My gramma argued for me to get a phone after having to cross main street to get to my dads work. So I got a phone when I was 9 (I think).


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 2, 2015)

hulaburger said:


> I'm an adult and I  don't have a smartphone. I could go get one but personally I don't think it's worth the price. I have a laptop & do everything on there.
> I have a phone to make calls & text on but no internet access, camera, or apps.
> 
> a lot of friends who are around my age will be texting, on snapchat, & checking FB when we are hanging out. I find this really disrespectful and annoying... we all took time out of our day to spend time with each other & yall are gonna ignore each other and sit on your phones the whole time? really?? I'm here to spend time with you.
> ...



So glad to see others that feel the same as i do when it comes to cell phones.


----------



## Alyssa (Jan 2, 2015)

I've had a contract phone since I was like 12 or 13, but I initially got it because I was away from home a lot and needed a way to contact my family. I had a prepaid before then for like a year but I just used it to text on/play with and it wasn't really expensive to keep or anything.


----------



## Beary (Jan 2, 2015)

tragic


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 2, 2015)

nope, you're the only teen in the entire world without a phone.


----------



## Tao (Jan 2, 2015)

hulaburger said:


> a lot of friends who are around my age will be texting, on snapchat, & checking FB when we are hanging out. I find this really disrespectful and annoying... we all took time out of our day to spend time with each other & yall are gonna ignore each other and sit on your phones the whole time? really?? I'm here to spend time with you.




I've had many an argument about this with people...


It baffles me that they can't get it though their thick skull as to why I would be annoyed that I have to repeat sentences 5 times because they were distracted and wait for them to stop screwing around on crappy apps when we're supposed to be hanging out.


Safe to say, I've cut these people out of my social life.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't have a phone. Quite a few people have smartphones/phones at my age [REDACTED], very easily 30-50% of the people I know, probably more.

(2020 edit: phones are ubiquitous)


----------



## BlooBelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I've had a smartphone since I was 11 (due to an incident when I got lost) but I don't use it much. I left it in my locker at school though and I feel like my friends are trying to contact me. ;w;
People who are constantly texting when we're hanging out bug me.


----------



## Geoni (Jan 2, 2015)

I didn't have a cell phone until I was 16, it's alright. And I'm still kinda eh about mine, just use it for emergencies and as a clock.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> nope, you're the only teen in the entire world without a phone.



your sarcasm is not funny, kid. not even a little~
did this actually make you feel any better about yourself?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 2, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> your sarcasm is not funny, kid. not even a little~
> did this actually make you feel any better about yourself?



says you.

very, sarcasm makes me feel awesome. sorry my sarcasm hurt you, though. show me where it hurts so I can kiss it better~


----------



## Rasha (Jan 3, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> says you.
> 
> very, sarcasm makes me feel awesome. sorry my sarcasm hurt you, though. show me where it hurts so I can kiss it better~



really? *is excited*
you can kiss all over me, I love kisses :'D
I'm very lovable :'3


----------



## Tap Dancer (Jan 3, 2015)

I was 17 in the mid-1990s and no one had a phone! LOL

Now in my 30s, I still don't care about cell phones. I carry one in my purse along with my AAA card in case my car dies. (It's come in handy many times over the years.) But for me a cell phone is for emergencies only. I hate talking on the phone.


----------



## Brackets (Jan 3, 2015)

i think if you're a teenager without a phone these days, you're kindof missing out. no one's saying you have to be on it all the time, but it's how people organise meet ups with friends and talk to them etc and so if you don't have one it would be hard to keep in touch with people


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> I was 17 in the mid-1990s and no one had a phone! LOL
> 
> Now in my 30s, I still don't care about cell phones. I carry one in my purse along with my AAA card in case my car dies. (It's come in handy many times over the years.) But for me a cell phone is for emergencies only. I hate talking on the phone.


Pretty much.. I'm 23 and I don't really care for smartphones and stuff, I still have an old Nokia from 2011 or something..I pretty much only text and call if I need to, I hardly sit glued to it unless I like forget to bring a book or my Vita


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jan 3, 2015)

I got my first phone when I was 10, a Motorola Razor, it was purely for being able to contact family members in emergencies/school stuff- I got into a really good secondary school but it was really out of the way for my parents to get to so I would get driven half way and walk the other half so my parents needed that extra security for me especially if another relative had to pick me up so I'd know who was picking me up.
I kept that phone until I was around 16, then my parents got me a HTC wildfire s for doing well in my GCSEs- also because they wanted me on a contract instead of Pay as you Go since I was texting my boyfriend way too much, aka over my ?10 a month allowance. Though that lasted about a year as it randomly decided one day that it was going to stop recognising my sim card and Vodafone wanted to charge the cost of a new phone to fix it so my parents used me passing my driving theory test as an excuse to get me my current phone- Nokia Lumia 920. At home I use it for internet browsing and games (since my Kindle has died) but I use it a lot for casual photography since the camera is pretty decent. I'm probably going to keep it even though I get an upgrade in August.

I think getting a simple phone is a good idea if you want to keep an eye on your child and make sure that they are safe but I'd only get a smartphone if you are really going to use the other features. If I hadn't had my old Motorola when I started secondary school I wouldn't have felt as safe as I did getting to and from school.


----------



## Envy (Jan 3, 2015)

I got my first cell phone when I was 15... However, we're talking ten years ago, and back then cell phones were starting to explode into popularity. So it wasn't at all unheard of for someone to not have one at that age back then.


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 3, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> im 23 and i dont own a ferrari



i do and im 10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> i do and im 10



I bet it's those small plastic ones


----------



## pillow bunny (Jan 3, 2015)

my brother got a phone 3 months ago and he's 21


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm not as old as you are (I'm 14 but turn 15 next month) but I don't have a phone. In fact, my mom doesn't even have a smartphone and she's 52. My dad didn't get a smartphone until this past Christmas and he's 48.
I honestly wish I had a smartphone (I'm not kidding, people at my school started having them when I was 11, maybe even younger than that) but back in 2011 I didn't care. I didn't really start to care that I didn't have one until around 2013, because I got into situations where I kind of needed one.


----------



## Cariad (Jan 3, 2015)

I am 12 and tbh I have a crappy phone. I don't need a better phone though and only use it if I'm out with friends. Some people my age have iPhones though and it's really not necessary.

Anyway, you don't need a phone to live, so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## olivetree123 (Jan 3, 2015)

I first got a phone when I was 12 or 13, but it was a basic prepaid phone 
they're pretty useful to have at least as a backup if you ever need to call someone in an emergency or you need something on the go

no point in having a smartphone if you never really use the features on it, just roll with what you need


----------



## Caius (Jan 3, 2015)

I got a phone when I turned 15. No text or data capability and I used it maybe twice. Didn't have the minutes to waste (only had 100 minutes.) 

A year later my boyfriend got me a nice lil slider phone with text and unlimited mobile to mobile minutes. Only thing I used that for was keeping up with him... four hours a day at the minimum. 

Other than that I lost my phone about 8 months ago and just got one back.


----------



## SilverDoe (Jan 3, 2015)

I got a prepaid phone last year when I was 14. I only use it to make calls to my parents though. Otherwise, I hardly care about it.


----------



## FriendlyVillager (Jan 3, 2015)

i have a crappy flip phone and three 3DSs and one N3DS


----------



## Javocado (Jan 3, 2015)

I didn't get mine til 17 but it ain't bad.
I hate seeing little 10 year olds with iPhone 6+'s though like chill m8


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jan 3, 2015)

Javocado said:


> I didn't get mine til 17 but it ain't bad.
> I hate seeing little 10 year olds with iPhone 6+'s though like chill m8


My cousin is 7 and has an iPhone 6. He uses it to FaceTime his "girlfriend." He mostly sits on his iPad Mini, though. He is attached to that thing and always was attached, and partial to, tablets. To the point he learned how to navigate a tablet before he could even read. It's crazy.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 3, 2015)

Well I just got an iPhone for my birthday today so good bye "No Phone Club". It was nice knowing you.


----------



## Monster (Jan 4, 2015)

MermaidSong said:


> My cousin is 7 and has an iPhone 6. He uses it to FaceTime his "girlfriend." He mostly sits on his iPad Mini, though. He is attached to that thing and always was attached, and partial to, tablets. To the point he learned how to navigate a tablet before he could even read. It's crazy.



Wait, what?!? Girlfriend at 7....?!?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

MonsterXA said:


> Wait, what?!? Girlfriend at 7....?!?


Kids those days have it at 5


----------



## Brackets (Jan 4, 2015)

thing is, every generation always looks down on the next and thinks things were better in 'their'  days. The generation before most of us were disapproving of us watching lots of TV and playing video games. Just because kids have phones younger these days isn't necessarily a bad thing, although i do agree that it can be frustrating when people are always on their phones.

I got a phone at 10 btw, which at the time was mainly for calling my mum. Got a smartphone at about 15 - I love it and also find the google maps very useful as i get lost all the time


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jan 4, 2015)

MonsterXA said:


> Wait, what?!? Girlfriend at 7....?!?


That's actually very normal. I remember ring pop marriages in kindergarten. That's just a part of social development. It's not like they do anything, they're just best friends and call each other boyfrirnd and girlfriend.


----------



## BlooBelle (Jan 4, 2015)

My brother had a "girlfriend" when he was 4. It's nothing romantic, I think that they just do it because it's something they hear that older people do. c:


----------



## Hyasynth (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm 21 and I don't have a smartphone either. I had one last year when I had an internship and found it indispensable only because of Google Maps, but I sold it after the internship ended because I wasn't going to pay $30 a month with my new monthly income of $0.

I'm graduating from college this year so I'm probably going to buy another smartphone again anyway.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 6, 2015)

Is it bad I wish I had a smartphone?


----------



## Wish (Jan 6, 2015)

i have one to avoid talking to people


----------



## jakeypride (Jan 6, 2015)

I got one in third grade...


----------

